# Amplificador de 2W...Marshallito (imitacion) para bajo



## adri_ariel_05 (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola, vi un tema abierto que hablan de un amplificador para un ipod, pero no es precisamente lo que buscaba, de ese post saque el el integrado TDA2822 tiene unos 2W de potencia y con 9V andaria bien (9V 500mA con la bat duracel al mango rencien comprada, estaria logrando como maximo 3W) 
Mi interes por estos 2W monos, son porque un amigo me pidio q le cotice un Mini "marshallito" (los que tocan lo conocen) pero para la version de bajo, es decir que seria un amplificador de 2W con ese integrado por ejemplo y un pre, q tenga control de graves y agudos mono (q no encontre ninguno) Hay q tener en cuenta que hablamos de circuitos chicos, porque es un amplificador chico, es un jugete en realidad, pero es portatil.
Mi duda es si el integrado TDA2822 tiene mucha distorcion, porque es comun en los TDA, no quiero q la tenga, es para bajo, no para guitarra.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## joradom (Dic 31, 2008)

Hola 

esto he encontrado que mas se parece a lo que dices... te lo mando pq en la misma pagina hay muchos mas amplificador "pequeños" tanto para audio en general como para guitaras o cascos ...
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page121.htm

en realidad me llama mucho la atención este con MOSFETS que lleva tb el previo...
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page123.htm

que opinan ?

saludos


----------

